# Couldn't resist



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Visited a friend's store (specialized in wild discus), I was just like this























Group 









Tucurui









Red Barra Mansa









Yellow Jacaré Capa









Heckel Atuma









Green Royal









My fish

















Royal Red Jacaré Capa









Red Barra Mansa









Royal Red Jacaré Capa









No piranhas, I know I know...







but... those colors


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They look awesome! Very colorful








But most definitely too delicate for me...









Hey Adrien, are Discus popular in France?
And now that you succumed to the dark side and switched to Discus, when can I come by to collect your piranha's?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

wow! those discus are breathtaking!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SWEET









are these your pics? and if so can I add them (or some of them) to our discus profile









oh and out np-potm is coming soon


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn..I want some..I wish they were compatible with cons..but they're not!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

now thats what im talking about...


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Ill


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

those look rad


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

speechless


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> They look awesome! Very colorful
> But most definitely too delicate for me...


That what I thought before I met this guy (20 years of experience in wild discus). I've learnt they live in a Ph ranging from 3.5 to 8.0 depending on locations and also support high level of nitrites/nitrates. Captive bred discus are known to be really more sensitive to parameters changes actually. Well I'll see what happens in the next few weeks but mine already show better coloration than in the store











> Hey Adrien, are Discus popular in France?
> And now that you succumed to the dark side and switched to Discus, when can I come by to collect your piranha's?


Yes, they're very popular ! But wild discus are pretty rare here. Is it the same in the Netherlands? Oh, and you can come to pick them up as soon as our birthday are the same day







(I give you higher chance than you did with me haha)



> SWEET
> 
> are these your pics? and if so can I add them (or some of them) to our discus profile
> 
> oh and out np-potm is coming soon


Those pics are mine Innes; feel free to use them







I won't forget NP-POTM, but I think I can have better shots


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

very very nice looing fish and pix.

pn potm is calling ya!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Very nice shots! lovve the first pic


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

french toast said:


> Yes, they're very popular ! But wild discus are pretty rare here. Is it the same in the Netherlands?


I think that together with African Cichlids (Victoria, Tanganyika, Malawi), they are the most popular fish in Holland, if not the most popular.

There are lots of enthousiasts and breeders here, and lots of fresh imports throughout the year (if I can believe Dutch Discus sites and on-line advertizements).

Oh,`and I have some time left this weekend, so you might as well start packing your p's - it saves time...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those are beautiful! What would the average cost for those discus cost in the US?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow those are beautiful! What would the average cost for those discus cost in the US?


 my LFS has some like that for around $80


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Kory said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Wow those are beautiful! What would the average cost for those discus cost in the US?
> ...


 Are those wild caught or tank raised?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice discus shots.









Yeah, tried the whole discus thing. Just too damn sensitive. Here in Socal wild caught are around $80 and the tank bred are around $50, depending on the type. I found keeping the wild significantly harder than the tank raised, plus the tank bred are more vibrant in color.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Nice discus shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool thanks John


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> I think that together with African Cichlids (Victoria, Tanganyika, Malawi), they are the most popular fish in Holland, if not the most popular.


Same here, Apistogramma are pretty famous as well : great colors and stunning breeding behaviour. I love them !



> Oh,`and I have some time left this weekend, so you might as well start packing your p's - it saves time...


Too bad, I'll be very busy this weekend







But I won't forget to send you some awesome beautiful and aggressive feeders if you need some :rasp:



> Yeah, tried the whole discus thing. Just too damn sensitive. Here in Socal wild caught are around $80 and the tank bred are around $50, depending on the type.


I've heard that as soon as you keep a stable Ph and conductivity, they shoudn't be problem. Right ? Did you encounter some major problems ? What kind ? Worms ? Holes in the head ?



> I found keeping the wild significantly harder than the tank raised, plus the tank bred are more vibrant in color.


They're more sensitive than piranhas for sure but well, I'll see....







I agree with you about vibrant colors on captive bred but most of them are hybrids (decades of selection, nothing natural, BIG money...), kind of fish I just refuse to buy


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 Wild. The tank raise are around $40


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Atlanta just come down to Cedar Rapids and see them for your self.


----------

